# Inverted Pliers for Tubes?



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

Sling-Brothers, I'm using more tube sets lately and I'd like to start putting cuffs on them for durability.

I know there are pliers that open when squeezed, rather than close. Can anyone provide a link to an inexpensive set? The Nerd is still on a budget.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

https://www.harborfreight.com/


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Searching for split ring pliers may help. SimpleShot has a video or two about them.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Nerd u have any mechanic buds I bet one of them have a worn out pair snap ring pliers than pinches there palm evertime used probably be glad to give u


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

https://www.amazon.com/Beadsmith-Jewelry-Round-Pliers-PL513/dp/B000SNBC74/ref=lp_8090800011_1_14?s=arts-crafts&ie=UTF8&qid=1543024429&sr=1-14

*You can buy something very similar at Michael's or any bead store. They're not reverse action but I don't want that - I cut a 2 3/4 length of 1/2" PVC, and notch it with a rat tail at each end for the handles. With a cuff over the tips, the PVC props the jaws open under tension just the right amount to work your tubes into place with hemostats. Also, you can set the assembly down if need be without having to constantly squeeze them open with one hand. *

*If you find a reverse pliers, you'll need a band or sleeve to hold them open. I've used both methods but IMO, the PVC prop offers more versatility.*

*I have to tie over the 1745 cuffs when doing tubes or they invariably slip. Others use cuffs on flats and don't seem to have that problem.*

*Lately I skip the cuffs on most tube sets because tying with the clear ribbon or 1mm elastic thread holds very well, prolly because it stretches so tight without breaking or cutting into the tubes. Good luck SN. *


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Alfred E.M. said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Beadsmith-Jewelry-Round-Pliers-PL513/dp/B000SNBC74/ref=lp_8090800011_1_14?s=arts-crafts&ie=UTF8&qid=1543024429&sr=1-14
> 
> *You can buy something very similar at Michael's or any bead store. They're not reverse action but I don't want that - I cut a 2 3/4 length of 1/2" PVC, and notch it with a rat tail at each end for the handles. With a cuff over the tips, the PVC props the jaws open under tension just the right amount to work your tubes into place with hemostats. Also, you can set the assembly down if need be without having to constantly squeeze them open with one hand. *
> 
> ...


^^^ this is all you need, folks. When I use cuffs, this is my preferred method. Here is a short video by our local SamuraiSamoht showing more or less the same thing.






AeM's PVC spacer would be used in lieu of the wooden block. I've used wood as well as old ballpoint pen barrels trimmed to size to hold open hemos.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I use a pair of hemostats with long jaws. For many years I have been using an old 9V battery to wedge in the handle once the cuff is on. A piece of fitted PVC would be far better.


----------



## Bob E (Mar 23, 2015)

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Stainless-Steel-Metal-Slingshot-Rubber-Band-Tied-Assistant-accessory-Durable-Tactical-Shooting-Catapult-Helper-Hunting-Tools/32857884523.html?spm=2114.search0104.3.274.7026504dP54Lie&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_4_10065_10068_10130_10890_5730315_10547_319_10546_5735015_10548_317_5734915_10545_10696_10924_453_10084_454_10083_10618_10920_5729215_10921_10922_10307_537_536_10059_10884_10887_10928_100031_5735215_321_322_10103_5735115,searchweb201603_51,ppcSwitch_0&algo_expid=eefc3759-6f88-4f65-84d0-0deb176f4e0c-38&algo_pvid=eefc3759-6f88-4f65-84d0-0deb176f4e0c

You can usually find these cheaper, this was just the first listing I saw that had the how to picture. I suspect these little tools might be the reason Chinese shooters like double hole pouches for their looped tubes.

I made my own out of some 18 ga. wire.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Northerner said:


> I use a pair of hemostats with long jaws. For many years I have been using an old 9V battery to wedge in the handle once the cuff is on. A piece of fitted PVC would be far better.


This is exactly what Inwas going to say...except I got rid of the 9 volt in exchange for a red oak scrap block... lighter in my go bag kit. I also filed a little groove on each end to help hold the hemostats.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

I got some at the local hobby lobby for like 3 or 4 bucks.


----------

